# Scan-Speak Revelator 12m/4631g00



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Just finished up testing the Scan 12m. Results can be found here:
http://medleysmusings.com/ssrev12/

All in all, still one of the best frequency response sets I've ever seen. There are some dips but by and large, the response is very linear, even beyond beaming and off-axis.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

9 hz off Fs spec, weaker, -.8 BL deviation, equals a fat Qts of .54 instead of a middle ground .33, production units not making it up to spec...


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

Erin, have you done a test on the Scanspeak 10F/4424G?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

RandyJ75 said:


> Erin, have you done a test on the Scanspeak 10F/4424G?


yep...

http://medleysmusings.com/scan-speak-10f4424g00-discovery-4-midrange-4-ohm-version/


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

just a little bump so people see this.


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

Great driver, but I think there is some testing that show the 10f to be the better driver. Not to mention the cost difference. Although, I would take a 12m if given to me.


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

These are the same 12m's that have been out for years. Correct? I thought you had already tested them in the past. (confused)


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

lizardking said:


> Great driver, but I think there is some testing that show the 10f to be the better driver. Not to mention the cost difference. Although, I would take a 12m if given to me.


Id put the 12m up against the 10f. Theyd be silly to market a sub par speaker for 2x the money. Erin has a 10f Im sure he could get a comparo if needed. 

If there was something better that fit where the 12m fit or smaller I would give it a shot but Im not aware of one.

Thanks for the data once again Erin!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

lizardking said:


> Great driver, but I think there is some testing that show the 10f to be the better driver. Not to mention the cost difference. Although, I would take a 12m if given to me.


yes. I tested them years back but only on the klippel for linear excursion. I never did FR or HD with them.


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

casey said:


> Id put the 12m up against the 10f. Theyd be silly to market a sub par speaker for 2x the money. Erin has a 10f Im sure he could get a comparo if needed.
> 
> If there was something better that fit where the 12m fit or smaller I would give it a shot but Im not aware of one.
> 
> Thanks for the data once again Erin!



Do a google search. There is a review somewhere, I think a couple that mention the 10f measuring better.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

When I heard these in your car a couple years ago I was quite amazed. It's made me look at these as top of the range mids ever since.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

These should be arriving Friday. Can't wait to start testing positions to fit them.


----------

